# VX220 T



## roTTie2 (Nov 5, 2002)

Any one driven or had a run in with one of the Turbo charged ones.??

Friend of mine has just ordered one and want some info, he reckoned it was bloody quick, even compared to a modded TT!.

Cheers

roTTie2


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Check out our 'Other Marques' forum.

e.g. this thread VX200??

or this one Driving a VX 200?


----------



## roTTie2 (Nov 5, 2002)

Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers Scotty.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You also might want to have a chat to Thorney


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

We VX'ers have our own website:

http://www.vx220.org.uk


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mine's a bit small to get in, 
but it handles the coffee cup circuit v.well.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/r14n/DSC00235small.jpg


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> he reckoned it was bloody quick


He's not wrong


----------

